# Major Defrag issue



## dave1701 (Jan 27, 2011)

I defragged my PC using Pitform defragger and every time I defrag it it keeps getting more and more fragmented.  I don't know it it's the defragger that is confused or if somethings wrong with my HDD.  It started out at 14% fragmented and now it's up to 37%.  I kept running it over and over again and it keeps getting more fragmented.  I don't know what to do.  

This is the fragmented files log:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total size: 6.8 GB, Fragmented Files (209), Total Fragments (813)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Filename	Fragments	Size	Path	
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
pagefile.sys	2	2145902592	C:\	
hiberfil.sys	2	1609424896	C:\	
Log.txt	3	15014	C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Graphics-Previews-Vista\	
Report.xml.2011_01_27_15.44.20.xml	2	9270	C:\Program Files\ATI\CIM\Reports\	
Report.xml	2	9270	C:\Program Files\ATI\CIM\Reports\	
Report.xml.xsl	2	7551	C:\Program Files\ATI\CIM\Reports\	
NisLog.txt	12	4493287	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Network Inspection System\Support\	
MpWppTracing-01272011-132821-00000003-ffffffff.bin	2	196608	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Support\	
MpWppTracing-01272011-153929-00000003-ffffffff.bin	2	196608	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Support\	
MPLog-01252011-141752.log	7	123848	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Support\	
MpWppTracing-01272011-153541-00000003-ffffffff.bin	2	196608	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Support\	
MPDetection-01252011-141752.log	2	5472	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Support\	
Application.etl	4	40960	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Security Client\Support\	
RacWmiDatabase.sdf	2	544768	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\PublishedData\	
RacWmiEventData.dat	5	442396	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\RAC\StateData\	
{80808b3c-2973-11e0-ac1b-0030674f5059}{3808876b-c176-4e48-b7ae-04046e6cc752}	3	1091239936	C:\System Volume Information\	
{2f3bccc1-2a3b-11e0-a8ad-0030674f5059}{3808876b-c176-4e48-b7ae-04046e6cc752}	6	2281701376	C:\System Volume Information\	
{02A20197-437B-4F58-B0FE-88A1D70D0933}_DriverPackageInfo	2	56840	C:\System Volume Information\SPP\SppGroupCache\	
{E2F8071A-2A2B-4642-BA98-058D1D73D6D0}_DriverPackageInfo	2	56840	C:\System Volume Information\SPP\SppGroupCache\	
{090B34A2-714C-4579-B1F5-2198D335972D}_DriverPackageInfo	2	56840	C:\System Volume Information\SPP\SppGroupCache\	
{E2F8071A-2A2B-4642-BA98-058D1D73D6D0}_WindowsUpdateInfo	2	6112	C:\System Volume Information\SPP\SppGroupCache\	
Profiles.xml	2	14198	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\ATI\ACE\	
Manifest.xml	3	23698	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\ATI\ACE\	
Manifest.Bin	3	32089	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\ATI\ACE\	
WebResource[1].axd	4	33247	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\7WFOZQLY\	
index[1].aspx	2	15318	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\7WFOZQLY\	
HtmlEditorTableFormats[1].css	3	12358	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\7WFOZQLY\	
scode_amdother[1].js	4	37581	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\E2279DIY\	
core[1].js	2	265384	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\E2279DIY\	
index[1].aspx	2	15301	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LXSQIQ8M\	
custom[1].js	4	29610	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LXSQIQ8M\	
init[1].js	5	68831	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\LXSQIQ8M\	
non_ie[1].js	5	67201	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V3NRVL39\	
core[1].css	5	82720	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\V3NRVL39\	
XUL.mfl	2	1047200	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\	
urlclassifier3.sqlite	23	38838272	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\	
2B8A62EDd01	6	669969	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
68D1089Ed01	2	28064	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
5E1165F8d01	2	29849	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
5AA84F5Fd01	19	4625357	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
5CC986D2d01	2	29738	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
55F7BFFCd01	2	19046	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
BCD20532d01	11	1863248	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
4DA21C17d01	2	53992	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
4C156DBCd01	2	28282	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
C36BF3F4d01	10	2612054	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
A3FD320Dd01	9	1409763	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
4AF9A892d01	2	30497	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
48B34568d01	2	19267	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
986CFE8Cd01	7	926336	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
4BF1CBCFd01	7	1142404	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
44944BA7d01	2	22692	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
440ECC05d01	2	37491	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
68F44BC8d01	2	29576	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
3DB38CA5d01	2	26634	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
3CF9AB89d01	2	27295	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
3C1A2EC1d01	2	22987	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
B6E095C9d01	5	361642	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
A5905C0Fd01	5	287960	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
813D31EFd01	5	282710	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
5FFE045Dd01	5	395084	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
564F8DF6d01	5	274708	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
394D2ECBd01	2	34317	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
362E2DE7d01	2	55087	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
3273235Fd01	2	49413	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
FA4B8144d01	4	233812	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
D325F20Dd01	4	552692	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
314A13FCd01	2	33986	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
AE997424d01	4	230421	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
731A2B71d01	4	361642	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
6FC6F423d01	4	1849214	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
6507B0CFd01	4	290602	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
3684DEA2d01	4	180600	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
101C435Dd01	4	292691	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
309C3129d01	2	39871	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
2D6D7DB7d01	2	19242	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
2A1DBA8Ad01	2	30192	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
26EBB678d01	2	20985	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
23C50307d01	2	20670	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
23BC2706d01	2	46328	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
B3D7A107d01	3	110176	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
AAF753FFd01	3	60057	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
A8CA88B8d01	3	66992	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
9408B147d01	3	73043	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
8B4301EDd01	3	63754	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
86129271d01	3	262010	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
70F7134Bd01	3	74434	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
404593E8d01	3	69414	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
3203EC27d01	3	91847	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
2FB76531d01	3	55432	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
2F4B6E36d01	3	51358	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
2002D659d01	3	704530	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
189E6901d01	3	74937	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
133D1081d01	3	59029	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
01B35FD8d01	3	345175	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
2071E93Dd01	2	35289	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
1A1974C4d01	2	52426	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
1A13AB7Ad01	2	25190	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
1615A9FBd01	2	23590	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
10C3F4D2d01	2	30141	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
07258E01d01	2	25724	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
029D42BEd01	2	31973	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
028080ACd01	2	19763	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
0095F7EBd01	2	27513	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
419E115Fd01	2	26712	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
F39DA022d01	2	23107	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
F34FA227d01	2	23105	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
F09CCC1Ed01	2	32073	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
EDF01C88d01	2	36233	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
EB95FE8Dd01	2	20106	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
EAFCCBF9d01	2	23799	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
E859DC9Bd01	2	66234	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
E77AA189d01	2	29090	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
E68EA27Fd01	2	28339	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
E4901160d01	2	37953	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
DC1C23B2d01	2	86732	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
DBD79748d01	2	77579	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
D718E756d01	2	21524	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
D718B080d01	2	17361	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
D6E28915d01	2	46142	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
D47D720Fd01	2	19530	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
CF3A25C7d01	2	28428	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
CE1EBD1Ad01	2	26416	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
CDEE0E6Ed01	2	24227	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
CD1ACBE0d01	2	40719	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
C971AA6Ad01	2	36628	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
C7251FE1d01	2	20944	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
C6D31813d01	2	38385	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
C63C996Fd01	2	25938	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
BEBFEA38d01	2	50037	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
BDFEA0E1d01	2	26243	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
BD494EBDd01	2	16469	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
BA87E643d01	2	26027	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
B9D882E4d01	2	20888	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
B300ABBBd01	2	21883	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
AB5AEB31d01	2	32687	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
AB449647d01	2	38167	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
AAC52DA5d01	2	25352	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
A7F1D8C3d01	2	31460	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
A3D41AEEd01	2	48390	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
A1A9D0DDd01	2	36249	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
9C6D2E7Ad01	2	23211	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
9B4A2DF5d01	2	47473	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
9ABEAB39d01	2	25880	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
9A656D4Bd01	2	29564	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
997086EBd01	2	35185	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
966704D8d01	2	41498	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
919ECEF8d01	2	25886	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
86AA9069d01	2	16672	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
802AD3CEd01	2	30671	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
7D138E10d01	2	361642	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
7637E6F6d01	2	19766	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
73DF4039d01	2	30601	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
72ACB972d01	2	54369	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
6AADFC91d01	2	36043	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\Cache\	
index.dat	2	262144	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache\	
Desktop Background.bmp	11	5242934	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\	
cookies.sqlite-journal	2	4640	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\	
localstore.rdf	2	6661	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\	
places.sqlite	10	454656	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\	
cookies.sqlite	3	48128	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\	
formhistory.sqlite	2	10240	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\	
bookmarks-2011-01-27.json	2	4353	C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3j3ajokc.default\bookmarkbackups\	
WindowsUpdate.log	6	2053953	C:\Windows\	
setupapi.app.log	12	87391	C:\Windows\inf\	
oem10.PNF	3	46040	C:\Windows\inf\	
oem9.PNF	2	188472	C:\Windows\inf\	
setupapi.ev2	2	9368	C:\Windows\inf\	
setupapi.dev.log	95	4512303	C:\Windows\inf\	
CBS.log	4	13097687	C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\	
winsat.log	3	24114	C:\Windows\Performance\WinSAT\	
2011-01-27 15.49.35.284 DWM.Assessment (Recent).WinSAT.xml	2	10084	C:\Windows\Performance\WinSAT\DataStore\	
2011-01-27 15.49.35.284 Graphics3D.Assessment (Recent).WinSAT.xml	2	41180	C:\Windows\Performance\WinSAT\DataStore\	
2011-01-27 15.49.35.284 GraphicsMedia.Assessment (Recent).WinSAT.xml	2	28260	C:\Windows\Performance\WinSAT\DataStore\	
2011-01-27 15.51.59.681 Formal.Assessment (Recent).WinSAT.xml	2	142032	C:\Windows\Performance\WinSAT\DataStore\	
Layout.ini	10	557652	C:\Windows\Prefetch\	
Trace9.fx	25	1614107	C:\Windows\Prefetch\ReadyBoot\	
Trace7.fx	23	1458441	C:\Windows\Prefetch\ReadyBoot\	
Trace8.fx	19	1291119	C:\Windows\Prefetch\ReadyBoot\	
ResCache.mni	2	623000	C:\Windows\rescache\	
Segment1.cmf	2	422752	C:\Windows\rescache\rc0002\	
Segment0.toc	2	48064	C:\Windows\rescache\rc0002\	
Segment1.toc	2	48064	C:\Windows\rescache\rc0002\	
Segment0.cmf	2	1364881	C:\Windows\rescache\rc0002\	
ResCache.dir	2	24976	C:\Windows\rescache\rc0002\	
ResCache.hit	2	4168	C:\Windows\rescache\rc0002\	
idstore.sst.new	2	9462	C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\PeerNetworking\	
MpCmdRun.log	2	16958	C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local\Temp\	
dberr.txt	2	86377	C:\Windows\System32\catroot2\	
bootcat.cache	5	2312862	C:\Windows\System32\CodeIntegrity\	
SOFTWARE.LOG1	7	262144	C:\Windows\System32\config\	
SYSTEM	4	14155776	C:\Windows\System32\config\	
SYSTEM.LOG1	2	262144	C:\Windows\System32\config\	
INFCACHE.1	4	1585864	C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\	
atihdw73.PNF	2	46040	C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atihdw73.inf_x86_neutral_c15ea355d2f89353\	
cw104559.PNF	2	188472	C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cw104559.inf_x86_neutral_71b3f2811f09b64c\	
hdaudss.PNF	3	65500	C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hdaudss.inf_x86_neutral_3f3a26225c0b8f9c\	
WUDFTrace.etl	2	8192	C:\Windows\System32\LogFiles\WUDF\	
ValidationTask	2	4234	C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Activation Technologies\	
WmiApRpl.ini	3	28590	C:\Windows\System32\wbem\Performance\	
WdiContextLog.etl.003	5	425984	C:\Windows\System32\wdi\LogFiles\	
BootCKCL.etl	7	6553600	C:\Windows\System32\wdi\LogFiles\	
WdiContextLog.etl.002	4	262144	C:\Windows\System32\wdi\LogFiles\	
WdiContextLog.etl.001	5	425984	C:\Windows\System32\wdi\LogFiles\	
ShutdownCKCL.etl	5	1114112	C:\Windows\System32\wdi\LogFiles\	
wfpdiag.etl	3	65536	C:\Windows\System32\wfp\	
System.evtx	2	2166784	C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\	
ACEEventLog.evtx	2	1052672	C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\	
MpCmdRun.log	2	45592	C:\Windows\Temp\


----------



## tech savvy (Jan 27, 2011)

windows comes with a very good defragger,use that instead and see what happens.


----------

